

Where do you sell your textbooks? - obaid

I am wondering where do you buy/sell your textbooks online?
======
chris11
I usually buy off of amazon. Since most of my classes are technical in nature
now, I usually end up keeping them for future reference.

~~~
obaid
but where do you end up selling ur used books? I have a few used textbooks
that i don't need and the university bookstore is giving me nothing for them..
:( and selling it privately means i need to put up posters all across campus..

------
patrickryan
I highly suggest <http://half.com>

I've sold many books using it. I usually don't buy textbooks unless I have to.
My university library provides course reserved textbook rentals for free so
anytime I need a book I just go to the library and study.

------
DanielStraight
Amazon.

------
known
<http://isbn.nu>

